# Nałogi :-)

## argasek

Cóż, kto pije i pali ten nie ma robali  :Wink: , zatem - jakie są wasze nałogi (pominąwszy Gentoo  :Wink:  ), drodzy forumowicze?

Moja lista:

1. Kawa

2. Tytoń fajkowy

3. Uzależnienie od forum  :Wink: 

4. RSSy

5. Ostatnio Taka Jedna  :Razz: 

----------

## rzabcio

Ciekawy temat!  :Smile: 

To jedziemy:

1) moja Druga Połówka

2) książki (w komórce za pomocą mjBookMaker'a - zawsze ze mną!  :Very Happy:  )

3) herbata - z cytryną, z mlekiem, sama, wszystko jedno!

4) Discovery, National Geographic itp. - jak dla mnie innych kanałów mogłoby nie być - mimo, że jestem "stary" zawsze znajdę coś ciekawego, przez co spóźniam się do pracy

(Hmm... nie ma nic z komputerami? Może dla tego, że to moja praca więc nie mogę zaliczyć do nałogów.)

----------

## Poe

1) moja najdroższa Młoda Dama (zlotowicze wiedzą o kogo chodzi)

2) REGGAE!

hmm.. tak mysle, to poza tym nie mam jakis ewidentnych nałogów (poza Gentoo i ogolnie komputerm, choc i tak juz jest co raz lepiej i az tak bardzo mnie to nie pochlania jak np. ze 2 lata temu). fotografia jako hobby, ostatnio bardzo zaniedbane, nie palę, napiję sie od czasu do czasu jakies jedno piwo i tyle... ksiązki lubie czytac i jak mam to czytam, ale to tez nie nałóg.... czyzbym mial duzo robali? :]

----------

## soltys

fajny pomysl z tym tematem;P to teraz cos odemnie

1. taka pewna panna  :Wink: 

2. fora internetowe i rss'y

3. szkola a dokladniej pewne kolko -> WTME 

4. pije okazyjnie ale jak pije to nie zaluje sobie  :Very Happy: 

I z nalogow to wszystko bo oprocz tego to moje pomniejksze pasje typu jazda na rowerze gorskim albo szeroko pojeta informatyka nalogami nie sa ;]

----------

## no4b

1) kawa (czasem + amaretto, bardzo polecam),

2) piwo, choć nałogiem bym tego nie nazwał jeszcze  :Wink: 

3) muzyka, musi lecieć, może to być prawie wszystko (z wyłączeniem hip hopu).

----------

## noobah

kolejność nieprzypadkowa:

-muzyka (ogólnie pojęty rock -, z naciskiem na progresywny, metal, jazz)

-kawa espresso (4-5 dziennie)  :Very Happy: 

-komp, net, to forum - on daily basis

-ogólnie kobiety, oczywiście z moją ulubioną koleżanką małżonką na czele   :Twisted Evil: 

-dobry alkohol

-do towarzystwa papierosek  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

fajki, fajki i hmm... fajki

do gentoo, do kłeja, do forum, w toalecie, (pod prysznicem sie kurcze nie da), w drodze do szkoly, w drodze ze szkoly, przed snem, po wstaniu

eh kurcze chyba bede musial rzucic  :Razz: 

alkoholu nie pijam, jezeli juz to sporadycznie, 3, moze 4 razy na rok (wliczajac sylwestra),

kawa okresowo ( zwlaszcza w porze kwitnienia sesji  :Razz:  )

no i manga/anime  :Razz: , zreszta, generalnie kreskowki  :Smile: 

----------

## blazeu

hmm.. ksiazki, ksiazki, ksiazki, linux, linux, linux...  :Wink:  i cytujac Argasa: "ostatnio taka jedna' ;> A.. no i piwo w rozsadnych ilosciach  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Muzyka, kurcze wszędzie, w domu, w trasie, gdziekolwiek. Nie za głośno, ale jednak niech gra w tle  :Smile: 

Poza tym uwielbiam się otaczać elektroniką. Kocham wszelkiej maści zabawki z milionami tranzystorów w środku i te duże i te małe  :Very Happy: 

Także Linux, nie tylko jako system, ale i styl życia  :Smile: 

I taka jedna bliska mi osóbka  :Wink: 

----------

## kurak

to i ja nie bede gorszy  :Smile: 

1)moja ukochana

2)muzyka

3)linux

4)rower  :Smile: 

5)tak jak soltys powiedzial, nie czesto, ale jak juz, to do dna:)

----------

## c2p

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> alkoholu nie pijam, jezeli juz to sporadycznie, 3, moze 4 razy na rok (wliczajac sylwestra)

 

A ja myślałem, że takich to tylko ze świecą szukać.

Moja lista uzależnień:

1. komputery

2. herbata (niech żyją abstynenci  :Wink: )

3. DIY

4. literatura sf

5. spanie

Jak wszystko dobrze pójdzie to niedługo na 1 pozycje wskoczy (uwaga cycat  :Very Happy: ) "taka jedna".

pozdrawiam, karolg

----------

## psycepa

heh no zostalo nas paru jeszcze dinozaurow  :Smile:  pozdrawiam bezalkoholowo  :Smile: ))

----------

## c2p

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> heh no zostalo nas paru jeszcze dinozaurow  pozdrawiam bezalkoholowo ))

 

18 lat to chyba nie dinozaur  :Wink: .

----------

## psycepa

dinozaury tego niepijacego gatunku facetow  :Razz:   , nie wiekowo ;P

----------

## binas77

No to i moja osoba - już w prawie średnim wieku - wypowie się ... ku przestrodze młodym   :Smile: 

1. Mój syn

2. Moja żonka 

3. Noc z powyższą   :Very Happy: 

4. Moja praca

5. Moja fajka

6. Mój browar,browar,browar   :Razz: 

7. Mój komputer

8. Mój pilot od TV i innych urządzeń postawionych na stoliku TV

9. trochę innaczej niż wszyscy: Mój Bernardyn

Młodszym odradzam punkty 2 , 4, 5, 6 (ale w umiarkowanych ilościach pomaga na ciśnienie), 8

----------

## pancurski

1. kawa

2. tytoń Drum (skręty)

3. komputer

zainteresowania podaje w Poznajmy sie :]

----------

## koval_ski

1. Ostatnio przesiadywanie w knajpach między 1:00 a 6:00 rano (bo prace kończę zwykle o 0:00).

2. Sex.

3. Drugs.

& Rock'n'roll.

cd.2 Od dwóch lat z Tą samą  :Smile: 

cd.3 Dawno temu i tylko marysia  :Wink: 

----------

## Eko

A wiecie ja uwielbiam podczas kompilacji sobie cos niecos zajarac  :Very Happy:  To jest silniejsze ode mnie  :Very Happy:  Poza tym nalogowo uzywam wszystkie uzywki jakie sa dostepne przed kompem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## martin.k

To ja mam dwa nałogi:

1) kawa - koniecznie/wyłącznie ASTRA po turecku

2) emerge  :Smile: 

mea culpa   :Shocked: 

----------

## Odinist

1. muzyka

2. komp (gł. internezzo)

3. kawa

----------

## blazeu

Patrzac przez pryzmat powyzszych przyszla mi do glowy pewna refleksja:

Niech mi tylko ktos powie,ze linuksowcy szans na seks nie maja, to go wysmieje i powiem,ze glupi cyc i bęcwał ;P

----------

## Yatmai

blazeu, a skąd w ogóle taki pomysł ? :]

----------

## royb

1. my girl  :Razz: 

2. internet

3. kawa + papierosy

4. samochód  :Smile: 

----------

## blazeu

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> blazeu, a skąd w ogóle taki pomysł ? :]

 

A juz spotkalem sie pare razy z takim stwierdzeniem. Szczegolnie ze strony pryszczatych windziarzy ;P Ze linux to brodaci i dlugowlosi faceci, siedzacy po nocach w serwerowni, pijacy kawe za kawa i nie majacy szansy na seks... A tu patrzcie panowie. Jednak szanse na seks sa ;P

"A wszystkie te romantyczne bzdury wymyslili linuksiarze,zeby podu***yc za darmo"  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Wg jednych wielkość przekłada się na jakoś pożycia, wg innych nie ma związku, ale faktem jest, że...

http://dev.tufuncion.com/bigger-penises-linux

 :Laughing: 

----------

## xanderek

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Wg jednych wielkość przekłada się na jakoś pożycia, wg innych nie ma związku, ale faktem jest, że...
> 
> http://dev.tufuncion.com/bigger-penises-linux
> 
> 

 

muszę sprawdzić czy też się mieszczę w tych statystykach:D... Sprawdziłem coś w tym jest:D.

A wracając do głównego tematu. Może was zaskoczę, ale:

1. "Ostatnio taki jeden"

2. ...

3. KAWA, kawa, kawa

4. KLUB KLUB KLUB dla wtajemniczonych "Scena"

5. Linux/komputery

6. Illusion alias "hag fag", alias Gentoo Girl

7. Books  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

xanderek, katowicka scena ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xanderek

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> xanderek, katowicka scena ? 

 

Tak katowicka. Jestem z Dąbrowy więc przede wszystkim te tereny.

----------

